# Diamond Beverages of Hamilton Ontario acl soda bottle



## RCO (Oct 25, 2015)

picked this one up a couple weeks ago at an antique store , don't really know much about it other than its from Hamilton Ontario and in good condition . the book lists diamond beverages as operating from 1963-65 but likely later as book stops at 1965 . the store didn't want very much for it so figured why not add it .


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 25, 2015)

I think that one is pretty cool!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey it's always nice to add a bottle at a decent price!...besides the ACL is in minty shape![]I had seen that one a while back on ebay...can't remember the price.


----------

